# Compaq C705LA Driver de Sonido



## Psyke (Ago 17, 2012)

Buenas a todos. Mi problema de hoy es que formatié mi Compaq Presario C705LA. Cambié del Vista al Windows XP SP3. Leí justamente hoy, luego de haberla formateado, que no era aconsejable instalar otro SO que no fuera Vista pero bueno, tarde; de todos modos, la PC estaba completamente llena de virus y demas porquerías que impedían su buen funcionamiento.

Vamos al grano: necesito ayuda con la instalación del driver de la placa de sonido.
Everest me arroja los siguientes datos: 
Placa de sonido	Conexant Cx20549 @ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller.

Conseguí el driver para XP, pero en un momento, antes de comenzar la instalacion, aparece un cartel de error que dice:

Fallo en la instalación del controlador: No fue posible encontrar el dispositivo para este controlador.

Según leo, significa que no está activada la placa de sonido, creo yo, pero voy a administrador de dispositivos y en Dispositivos de sonido, vídeo y juegos solo hay:
Códecs de audio
Códecs de vídeo 
Controladores de audio heredados
Dispositivos de captura de vídeo heredados
Dispositivos para el control multimedia. 


No sé que hacer!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 17, 2012)

Te sugeriré algo que te aseguro que funciona la mayoría de las veces, primero debes instalar la arquitectura de audio de microsoft:

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp32501-33000/sp32646.exe

Luego instala este:

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34386.exe

La instalación posiblemente te de un error, si es así, te vas al administrador de dispositivos, selecciónas el dispositivo de audio -> Actualizar controladores, y llegas hasta la opción de "Utilizar disco" allí seleccionas el driver que descargaste, estos se almacenan en la carpeta C:\swsetup\sp34386\w32, luego te dará una serie de advertencias, las ignoras, deja que windows haga sus artimañas y listo 

Por cierto, aun te arriesgas a usar XP en esa laptop, te recomiendo que instales estos 2 tambien:

El conjunto de chips:

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33031.exe

El driver de video:

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33549.exe


----------



## nocta (Ago 18, 2012)

Fijate desde el ID de hardware. Googlealo.

Vas al Administrador de dispositivos > Propiedades (del que no está instalado) > Solapa DETALLES >  Id. de hardware.


----------



## Psyke (Ago 18, 2012)

Muchísimas gracias a los 2! solucioné mi problema con el primer comentario, pero de todos modos gracias por la intención Nocta! 

El driver de video ya lo he instalado pero el del conjunto de chips creo que no. Qué función tiene?

Denuevo, muchas gracias a ambos.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 19, 2012)

Psyke dijo:


> El driver de video ya lo he instalado pero el del conjunto de chips creo que no. Qué función tiene?


Se encarga de manejar los puertos usb, los puertos sata, dispositivos periféricos y lo más importante, el co-procesador. Sin este driver tú máquina se forzaria y recalentaría innecesariamente


----------



## Psyke (Ago 21, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Se encarga de manejar los puertos usb, los puertos sata, dispositivos periféricos y lo más importante, el co-procesador. Sin este driver tú máquina se forzaria y recalentaría innecesariamente



Ahh listo, muchas gracias, descargando


----------



## morta (Sep 17, 2012)

Psyke, como estas te cuento que el problema de xp con algunas compaq es que el driver de sonido despues no se carga automaticamente al inicio y te queda la opcion de ejecutarlo manualmente o agregarlo al inicio, yo tengo una compaq CQ40 300 y cuando le instale el xp para que corra mas liviana me encontre con ese problema.


----------



## Psyke (Sep 24, 2012)

morta dijo:


> Psyke, como estas te cuento que el problema de xp con algunas compaq es que el driver de sonido despues no se carga automaticamente al inicio y te queda la opcion de ejecutarlo manualmente o agregarlo al inicio, yo tengo una compaq CQ40 300 y cuando le instale el xp para que corra mas liviana me encontre con ese problema.



Morta, gracias por tu respuesta, ya logré solucionar el problema, tuve que instalarle Windows Vista, porque ningún driver era compatible con XP, excepto el de la Broadcom Wireless y el de la placa de sonido. Realmente un asco las Compaq, no las recomiendo en absoluto. Además el otro día se me recalento, llego a los 75 ºC.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2012)

Montale windows seven  aqui tengo una trabajando a 58°C


----------



## Psyke (Oct 9, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Montale windows seven  aqui tengo una trabajando a 58°C



No lo aguanta -.- tiene 512MB de RAM, una porquería jajaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 9, 2012)

jaaaaaa bueno plan B, usa Windows XP y si necesitas algun otro driver solo "silva"...


----------



## morta (Oct 9, 2012)

Psyke el problema no es compaq en este caso sino los fabricantes de los periféricos que no desarrollan drivers para windows xp por estar este en su etapa de "end of life", ya que no se desarrollan mas parches de seguridad ni se brinda soporte desde microsoft.
De todas formas deberías verificar que no este tapado de pelusa el cooler de ventilación ya que por lo que pusiste es un modelo sobre plataforma intel y no te debería calentar tanto, ya que las que tienen el problema de temperatura son la serie f5xx y f7xx con chip gforce 6100 y 6150.

p/d: conozco mucha gente que usa la notebook en la cama apoyándola sobre el cobertor obstruyendo las rejillas de ventilación.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 9, 2012)

morta dijo:


> Psyke el problema no es compaq en este caso sino los fabricantes de los periféricos que no desarrollan drivers para windows xp por estar este en su etapa de "end of life", ya que no se desarrollan mas parches de seguridad ni se brinda soporte desde microsoft.


Pero esa serie si tiene drivers para XP, es como dices, saber que serie es e identificar el chipset, para buscar otro modelo que use el mismo chipset, esa es mi tecnica ninja para hacer downgrade de sistema operativo


----------



## djwash (Oct 9, 2012)

Psyke dijo:


> No lo aguanta -.- tiene 512MB de RAM, una porquería jajaja



Windows vista es una porqueria asi el sistema tenga 128GB de ram, a veces los clientes son algo testarudos, me piden que instale W7 en un Athlon Socket A, con 512 de RAM, la verdad que no me convence pero corre igual de trancado que W XP...


----------



## morta (Oct 9, 2012)

Don Ratamayor, el problema de la técnica ninja es que hay que tener un poco de experiencia, por que generalmente en esos casos tenemos que forzar la instalación del controlador, ya que generalmente terminamos usando drivers de otro modelo o incluso de otro fabricante.

La verdad hoy dia con 512 de ram no hay mucho para hacer en el universo win X, pero entre vista y seven, prefiero un seven con 2gb de memoria virtual y paciencia.

La otra opcion seria alguna distro de Linux con un escritorio livianito, pero para muchos se complica.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 9, 2012)

morta dijo:


> Don Ratamayor, el problema de la técnica ninja es que hay que tener un poco de experiencia, por que generalmente en esos casos tenemos que forzar la instalación del controlador, ya que generalmente terminamos usando drivers de otro modelo o incluso de otro fabricante.


Pero entre modelos de la misma marca hay provabilidades muy bajas de incompatibilidad de drivers... 



morta dijo:


> La verdad hoy dia con 512 de ram no hay mucho para hacer en el universo win X, pero entre vista y seven, prefiero un seven con 2gb de memoria virtual y paciencia.






morta dijo:


> La otra opcion seria alguna distro de Linux con un escritorio livianito, pero para muchos se complica.


----------



## nocta (Oct 9, 2012)

Qué versión de XP tenés? Buscaste por el 'hardware ID' del dispositivo en Google?

Fijate que hay una actualización de Microsoft Bus HD o algo así para palcas de sonido. Me ha pasado que sin instalar eso, no reconoce la placa de sonido.


----------

